# ()

## olgaolga

() ,      .          .
       ,    .
  24 , 26  ,28 
   26,07,  28,07   31,07 ?   ?
         ?
       ?
  . :Smilie:

----------

(      , -:  ,   ).  ,    -    .

----------


## olgaolga

?

----------

?

----------


## olgaolga

,         ,    ,      ,          .

----------

26, 28,       . =.

----------


## olgaolga

,    .     ??      ??


    ()   ,     . 
    ?
      .
       ,   (   -       ) .                      .   ?

----------

> ??


        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## olgaolga

,            ,    ..   ,   .
         ?

----------

> -


   ?

----------

.       .

----------

?

----------


## olgaolga

??? ..

----------

???   :Wow:

----------

,    .

    ?           ?    ?

----------


## olgaolga

,     ,

----------

-!    ,  ?    ?  ,   " "    ?

----------

" "    ?

      ?   , ,      -!!!

----------

.             ,     . ,          .    :



> ...

----------

,   FCA.
   ,           ,..  .        !   ,   ,       .?

----------

> ,


  .   


> .


,            ,       .      223-224-.

----------

.  ,   ,      -         .       ,        . ,    FCA     "   ...   ,       ". ..      .
   100% , ,  ,  ,      .

----------

...        ,  ,   4 ,  ...

----------

,   .

----------

> 


 223-224- ?      ,      .      .

----------

,.   ? 4  , 4  .,            .?
  , ,   ,  100%       ?

----------

.7  3/2006.       .      ,      - .

----------

.  ,       -          ,     ?

----------

.     "" ?  :Embarrassment:          .

----------

. ,   .

----------

,      ?

----------

?       . ?

----------

, 1 7,7.

----------

? 4  , 4  .,            .?  .
         ,   08.07.,    10.07.
        ,          ,     ,    !?
,,,    !

----------

> ?  .


  :yes:          .




> ,   08.07.,    10.07.


   .             //.     4- : 1, 2, 3  4   100 .  04.08. 01.08   100, 02.08  100, 03.08  200, 04.08.  300.    .

----------

,       04.08.   400 .     ,    4 ,4  , ???

----------

""  ,       .

----------

> ,      - .


  ,     (100%)     -  ,   ?

----------

.

----------

,  ,   " "  ? ?

----------

?

----------

, .     .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  ,   " "  ? ?


...  , ,   ,     "  ".   ,        .

----------

> , ,   ,     "  ".


 ,  ,   .

----------

,     !!!  :yes:

----------

.          .    /  .

----------


## drybin

.(       1)     ?      ? :        ,  EXW.100 %   ..

----------

> .(       1)     ?      ? :        ,  EXW.100 %   ..


,      !!!  !!!

----------

> ,  EXW


  ?         .

----------


## drybin

,     ....   :1.    , ,        .2.   ,      (,)  ,  18        ..3.  ..  .4.       -    18 "  ",           41 .   ,

----------

